# Alarmstufe Rot 3 Verkaufen



## corel (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute

Hat jemand interesse an Alarmstufe Rot 3 (D)?

Ich habe es nur einmal angespielt. Ist also praktisch neu.

Würde es für 50.- verkaufen. 
Neupreis ist ja immer noch 79:-

Verkauf allerdings nur in der Schweiz.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2009)

corel am 12.01.2009 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde es für 50.- verkaufen.
> Neupreis ist ja immer noch 79:-
> .




du meinst jetzt aber SFr, oder?


----------



## corel (12. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 12.01.2009 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> corel am 12.01.2009 08:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ja klar schweizer Franken    Euros wären es ja etwas viele....


----------



## Primaldoom (21. Januar 2009)

corel am 12.01.2009 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Hat jemand interesse an Alarmstufe Rot 3 (D)?
> 
> ...




Für 25 Euro inkl Versand würde ich es nehmen.


----------



## corel (25. Januar 2009)

tut mir leid, aber ich werd es sicher nicht zum spottpreis geben!
zudem verkaufe ich es nur in der schweiz.




			
				Primaldoom am 21.01.2009 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> corel am 12.01.2009 08:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Primaldoom (25. Januar 2009)

corel am 25.01.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid, aber ich werd es sicher nicht zum spottpreis geben!
> zudem verkaufe ich es nur in der schweiz.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

